# Easy Cheesy Microwave Potatoes



## Ol-blue (Feb 9, 2009)

I have seen recipes on the net where they bake the potatoes in the oven with butter and with slices of onion between the potato slices. So I thought I would try to make them in the microwave to make them quicker and without the onions for my husband. I added chopped green onions to mine for more color. This is a change from plain baked potatoes. 
Enjoy! Debbie

EASY CHEESY MICROWAVE POTATOES 







BAKING POTATOES; As Needed.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
BUTTER; To Taste.
GREEN ONIONS; Or Chives, Chopped, Optional.
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Shredded, To Taste.
SOUR CREAM; Optional.
_____

Wash potatoes with water.
Using a sharp knife, cut 1/8" slices from end to end of potato.
Do not cut all the way through potato.
Place the potatoes in a microwave safe dish.
Spread butter on top of potatoes and between slices the best you can.
Season with salt and pepper.
Microwave potatoes on high until potatoes are tender.
Sprinkle shredded cheddar cheese on top of potatoes and let set until cheese has melted or return to the microwave and heat until melted.
Sprinkle chopped onions or chives on top of each potato before serving.
Serve with sour cream on top if desired.
_____


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2009)

Miss Debbie....I want you to know that I hold you personally responsible for a gain of 5 pounds!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 9, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Debbie....I want you to know that I hold you personally responsible for a gain of 5 pounds!!


 
What can I say... Guilty as charged!


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to fix those, but I'd forgotten about them. They'll be coming up on our menu soon!


----------



## 2extreme (Feb 10, 2009)

Im actually gonna try that tonight for my supper !! looks yummy


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 10, 2009)

You are welcome. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## letscook (Feb 10, 2009)

I made these  -- I haven't made in long time - Thanks for the reminder--

I am really naughty when i make these --  I slice them and instead of butter i use bacon grease, when almost done i put the cheese on them . when finish top them with sour cream chives and bacon bits,  ( Like Potato skins idea)

Other times I have put chopped broccoli with it.  
(when I have a guilty moment and throw in something healthy)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ol-blue said:


> I have seen recipes on the net where they bake the potatoes in the oven with butter and with slices of onion between the potato slices. So I thought I would try to make them in the microwave to make them quicker and without the onions for my husband. I added chopped green onions to mine for more color. This is a change from plain baked potatoes.
> Enjoy! Debbie
> 
> EASY CHEESY MICROWAVE POTATOES
> ...


 

Just got a new microwave , thanks for this recipe!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to mention that you can use pencils, or other type "guide" material for how far down the potato to cut and still have all slices attached.

Bob


----------



## squeaker (Jul 18, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Debbie....I want you to know that I hold you personally responsible for a gain of 5 pounds!!


I'd say id's a 6 to 8 lb gain here


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 29, 2009)

It might be on my dish for today's dinner...thanks!


----------

